# Bongs or Blunts?



## Droster (Jan 30, 2007)

_What do you like better? Bongs:bong:?  Or Blunts :joint:?

For me it has to be Bongs... I just love the crazy head rush it gives you. But blunts are nice sometimes, mostly cause I love the taste of a blunt wrap . 
_


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 30, 2007)

Probably bongs, with icy cold water.

I don't get a chance to do either very often.  For me I have to be quick, so I just keep my pipe ready and loaded to go at all times.


----------



## StonedCold (Jan 30, 2007)

Bong with cold water or a cold snapple/flavored drink.  The colder the bong, the more you taste that cold liquid in the smoke.  Personally speaking, Kiwi Strawberry gets the most approval :headbang2:.  How many times do people actually go, "mmmm, this bong water isn't that bad"... hahaha, of course fresh and flavored, not month old and stale.....   O yeah, I said it... If anyone has a problem with flavoring the smoke (like my friends always say to me), I'm sorry.  It is personal preference.


----------



## Droster (Jan 30, 2007)

StonedCold said:
			
		

> Bong with cold water or a cold snapple/flavored drink. The colder the bong, the more you taste that cold liquid in the smoke. Personally speaking, Kiwi Strawberry gets the most approval :headbang2:. How many times do people actually go, "mmmm, this bong water isn't that bad"... hahaha, of course fresh and flavored, not month old and stale..... O yeah, I said it... If anyone has a problem with flavoring the smoke (like my friends always say to me), I'm sorry. It is personal preference.


Nah bro Im with ya. Hawian Punch is my favorite!:banana:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 31, 2007)

Hawaiian Punch?  Really?  Haha.  In my earlier days I definately would have tried it.


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Jan 31, 2007)

a nice bong with some ice in it to keep the water nice and cold


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 31, 2007)

*Bongs all the way. :bongin: *


----------



## MrOysterhead (Jan 31, 2007)

bong token alcho0holics


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 31, 2007)

*That's right!!!   5:35 AM and i'm hitting some Northern Skunk as i type. I love my bong and my bong loves me. :bong1: :bong: :bongin: *


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Jan 31, 2007)

you guys all use bongs!

cant stand the things as it always burns my lungs and the high happens way too quickly for me. I am a very easy going guy and there is nothing better than a good ol fashion Joint and on the odd occasion, i buy blunts. I like the blunts becuase it can take anything from 10 mins to 30 mins to smoke depending on how fat you make it and its just... pure relaxation.

I am thinking of purchasing a Vapouriser as its a good alternative to bongs as only the THC is released into the bag.


----------



## Hick (Jan 31, 2007)

> a good ol fashion Joint


:joint: :cool2:


----------



## MJ20 (Jan 31, 2007)

^^x2


----------



## pussum (Jan 31, 2007)

bong 4 sure


----------



## Bojok (Jan 31, 2007)

Lil Sherlock pipe or a vaporizer for me. the vaporizer just taste so great and I don't need as much herb to get where I need to get to.......


----------



## the_riz (Jan 31, 2007)

bongs are nasty.. i mean if someones got one out, ill always have to 'pick it, pack it, fire it up, come along, and take a hit from the bong'

but nothing, and i mean _nothing_ is better than enjoying a nice fatty bombatti..


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jan 31, 2007)

Good old joints for me too ... gets rid of the nicotine craving :smoke1:

Wouldn't mind trying a vaporizer ... I've heard mixed results about them. they're pretty pricey too !


----------



## krotch (Jan 31, 2007)

i would prefer bongs, but once i tried a hookah i never use a bongs


----------



## purple_chronic (Feb 2, 2007)

I usually smoke blunts but i do like bong high!

like to feel kind of krazy...


----------



## krotch (Feb 2, 2007)

I am sooooo high right now


----------



## Vetona (Feb 2, 2007)

hasta be a joint for me.   easiest to get together.   or a bowl, like a donut.  but it would have to be a J


----------



## SmokeGooD (Feb 3, 2007)

JoinTz4LiF3

Bong HiT Great No LiE,,,,''BuT'' i don't like when people be slopin all on the bong when it's there turn to hit the **** lol

JoinTz4liF3

Smokin a Joint Right Naw

iT's been a 1year since iv smoked a herb

SmokiN some skunk,,Taste Good ,Little on the boby high thro


----------



## Wasted (Feb 5, 2007)

I gotta say blunts. I always try to have atleast 1 a day.


----------



## the_riz (Feb 5, 2007)

SmokeGooD said:
			
		

> JoinTz4LiF3
> 
> Bong HiT Great No LiE,,,,''BuT'' i don't like when people be slopin all on the bong when it's there turn to hit the **** lol
> 
> JoinTz4liF3



yeh man, we call that "bum-sucking" where were from, and its nasty.. you roll a nice d00b, pass it round, get it back and its like kissing the guy who passed it back to you.. lol  yuck

riz


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 5, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> :joint: :cool2:


Yup!


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Feb 5, 2007)

Bong totes here filled with ice water or a licqour of some kind for when i dont have alot of time.....

But if theres time to spare i MUCh reather prefer rolling a blunt and just sitting back...


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 9, 2007)

"Billy Bong Thorton" In my case there is nothing like a smoke from hand-blown glass, my girl is humbly named "Purple Passin"  :48:


----------



## hgih (Feb 9, 2007)

glass on glass bong with a ice catcher and ice cold water is the way to go


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 9, 2007)

All about the spliff... The filter on it makes it hit so much more consistently than the old fashion joint from end to end.:ccc:


----------



## the_riz (Feb 9, 2007)

filter?? where were from a spliff is a joint. what do you mean by filter? what would you possibly want to filter out from a jay?


----------



## theyorker (Feb 9, 2007)

Well I don't know how I missed this thread.  Bong hits all day long for me.  I don't own anything else except my "water pipe".  One hit at a time and I don't have any friends so I don't share.  As for joints...where the hell do you get a filter for a joint???  Doesn't that sort of defeat the whole purpose?


----------



## Nelson Mutz (Feb 9, 2007)

:bong2: 

Nelson


----------



## DLtoker (Feb 9, 2007)

hahah you make one out of thick paper.  Its folded and rolled and placed in the end of the joint to help the flow of smoke... its not really a filter but its what i call it.


----------



## the_riz (Feb 9, 2007)

oh, a roach lol.. i thought you actually ment you put a roll up filter in a joint! lol..

so i take it traditional all american stogies are just green in paper..


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Feb 9, 2007)

Lol, we got joint filter Riz, in the box dude, called Jilters. Chuck that on the end of your cardboard roach and it will eliminate the taste of tobacco in your J...

Oh yeah, in Europe, we add baccy to joints to pack it out a bit.


----------



## the_riz (Feb 9, 2007)

yeh we do but i wonder how many other people have heard of them.. 

baccy in jays is nasty but its the way its done over here


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 19, 2007)

both are very unhealth ways of smoking.
 Blunt is the worst way to smoke marijuana.


----------



## KaptainKronic (Nov 19, 2007)

Definately a clean Bong with ice cubes beats a Blunt any day!!!!:bong1::bongin::bong::yeahthat:


----------



## Dr.Dro (Nov 19, 2007)

*BLUNTS!*


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm voting on the bongage, seriously, nothing kicking back watching grandmas boy and or superbad and rippin' tubes. you really can't go wrong. and i love the "Billy Bong Thorton" reference. good stuff, oh look, my glass baby is looking at me with that " You know you want to hit me" kinda look! gotta go, peace!
~T-Bone


----------



## smokin with the homies (Nov 19, 2007)

well i smoke purple haze wraps everyday with my 2 smoking buddies but i love to hit that bong with ice cold water..nothing betting than smoke rushing to your lungs


----------



## Growdude (Nov 19, 2007)

Ive never smoked a blunt, not sure if its those cigar type tubes but nobody in this world could smoke one filled with this WW.
some people aint smokin more than one hit.

"It blew my wig off"

Bowl is the way I smoke,


----------



## smokeytheherb (Nov 19, 2007)

bong, definitely. :bong:


----------



## octobong007 (Nov 19, 2007)

put me down for BONG, no, BLUNT, no, JOINT, no, VAPORIZER...what was the question and whatever is getting loaded!!!!  i just like weed.  never tried a hookah...yet.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 19, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> Ive never smoked a blunt, not sure if its those cigar type tubes but nobody in this world could smoke one filled with this WW.
> some people aint smokin more than one hit.
> 
> "It blew my wig off"
> ...


 
:yeahthat: 

Growdude has it goin on.  :hubba:


----------



## bud smoker84 (Nov 19, 2007)

bong if ur just hanging out around the house with some friends or family but if your on the go or are just too lazy to use the lighter over and over again one day then i'd have to go with the blunt


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Nov 20, 2007)

different highs for me. bongs give me to much of a head rush, i love rollin a blunt or a good ol' j to just chill


----------



## rhenderson (Nov 20, 2007)

For me it depends on the occasion. If im watching a movie alone on the couch or with my wife a nice bong rip every 10- um 11 minutes or so is nice during the movie but if i got like 8 people over watching the pats or sox game then its good to pass around a couple of blunts. Also a blunt sometimes to the head if your stressed is good too


----------



## stoneybologne (Nov 20, 2007)

personal - joints

quick little snap to keep my high going - bong

smoking out a bunch of knucklehead friends, from back in the day, that never have their own weed, and are at some random party, with other random heads on your cypher, and youre only going to get a good hit or two out of it anyways - blunts for sho


----------



## Pranic (Nov 20, 2007)

right now.. at this moment in time.. a bong hit would be bomb!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 20, 2007)

ya... I find reefers r more sociable... you can stand around and bulls with a dube, but it's too fast using a bong. I like the sociability of smoking a jay, ,myself, ... but that's just me.....


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 20, 2007)

let me tell ya, i've smoked hundreds and hundreds of blunts and they will get u ripped good for a large crowd of smokers. but if i really want to cop a buzz i'll rip the ole' bong and get laid out.

BONG over blunt any day


----------



## thatguy (Nov 20, 2007)

i like the bong when its just me but when i go to a friends house i like a nice fat joint. and i like smoking in a parked car just somthing about smoking a joint in a car


----------

